# New Person Here!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there!!! welcome to the HF and hope you enjoy it here. can't wait to see pics!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you guys have a lot going on down there in Tennessee! Very cool though! We're glad to have you.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

How lucky you are to be in such a horse oriented family.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice to meet everyone, and I am very glad to see that this forum is so active!

RusticWildFire - I certainly do! Not only do I have the horses, but this is my first semester of high school so I am trying my best to make that transition.

Horsegma - Yeah, I love the horse life, but it is ALOT of hard work. Sometimes I can't go to fun things like football games or parties because of horse chores


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't think you're bad at introductions at all! Thanks for telling us all about yourself. And welcome to the Horse Forum.  I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we do!


----------

